# The TAOW Hammer - My new hammer grip design - FINISHED!



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

It was a long and slow process getting here but i have finally made it!
i used no powertools for this one since i wanted to test out my new hacksaw
the tutorial video will be up sometime but i as always i have a lot of other projects that are going to be uploaded sooner!
the forks are lower than on a rambone and the handle is thinner and longer.

woods used.
palm swell = wallnut and purpleheart.
finger swell = elm burr (brown) - Mahonia (yellow)
fork (palmswell side) = Mahonia (yellow) - Black phenolic sheet stuff
fork (finger swell side) = cherry (light Brown) - Mahogany (dark brown) and fiberglass pins.
core = 3mm aluminium sheet

ask away any questions!


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Very nice!

Would you be so kind to upload a template?
Just use a programme such as inkscape or paint.net, or you can scan it i you have a printer that scans...


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Top work


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

thanks sry i forgot to upload the template here it is:

i ended up shaping the side profile differently but the outline is still the same


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I'l have to give this a go with a natural.

Would you mind measuring it and stuff? 

Also, shame about that crack in the Mahonia


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

excellent work.


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

Individual said:


> I'l have to give this a go with a natural.
> 
> Would you mind measuring it and stuff?
> 
> Also, shame about that crack in the Mahonia


cool!
you might want to make the forks slightly wider

alsi yep the crack is annoying!

the blueprints have a cuttingboard behind them and each square on the board is 1cm

you may need to print it off a little larger since i have small hands!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

nice job!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very stylish design. Way to go!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow another cool slingshot
Cheers


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

thanks guys!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Very well done my friend I like it ~AKAOldmiser


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice work. Love the metal-wood combo.


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

thanks


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Great job!! Nice slim down!


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

thanks man


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Really nice slingshot!
Great design!


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Yet another great SS from you, you are proof that if you work hard and stay focussed you will reap the rewards. well done young man.


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

thanks guys


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

You keep makeing cool stuff I like it a lot.


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Holy Cow.... i´m lost of words, but a little envious of your talent!

Keep up the good work, Taow!


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

the Future looks bright for SS - you keep lifting the bar.


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Cool design! Nice work out of you! Keep it up!


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

you can really go off people cant you 

epic, i wish i could go a few years into the future to see what you are making :-o

your pieces will probably be priceless!


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

thanks lexow


----------



## Mattnijhuis (Mar 17, 2014)

your best one since far


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

i cant get my head round the lack of tools used, the mechanics to do this is cool.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Excellent Master, their jobs are high.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow another great work from you, the group picture looks so awesome !!


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

nice tutorial


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Awesome skills. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Nice job!


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

Hopefully no thermite reaction involved in the making of this slingshot? 

Looks great!

-GB


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

Nope lickily I don't usually maje explosive reactions with my hacksaw but yoi can never be too carefull


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Cutting alu with a hacksaw must of taken closer to 100 hours if you shaped it completely with the hacksaw...

Very nice work, I've been putting of alu cos of the particles and hardness to shape, I might use some softer stuff just for the look...


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

I got a large new hacksaw that can cut the 3mm alm really fast but filing it down did take a while


----------

